# Bent Firing Pin?



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Springfield 1911-a1. I clean the slide completely everytime the gun is fired. This time I noticed the firing pin is slightly bent. Are these pins weak from SA or have I done something to cause this? I noticed no change in how it shoots, and do not remember anything strange happening. Thanks, Dan


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't know when Springfield started this, but the firing pins are made from titanium, if one bent, I would wager it was a defective pin. I'd call Springfield and see what they say, I wouldn't be surprised if you find a new pin in the mail after the call.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> I don't know when Springfield started this, but the firing pins are made from titanium, if one bent, I would wager it was a defective pin. I'd call Springfield and see what they say, I wouldn't be surprised if you find a new pin in the mail after the call.


+1

Springfield makes a good weapon. And they will stand behind it. I can't remembering ever hearing of this in one of their pistols. If you bring this to their attention they will want to make it right and in a hurry.:smt023


----------

